
Show HN: Moonstats.com – cryptocurrency price trackers - Moonstats
https://www.moonstats.com
======
Moonstats
A small year ago I developed guldenrate.com and stratisrate.com out of the
demand for a cryptocurrency tracker with a simple, clean interface. The past
year I was able to welcome thousands of crypto enthusiasts to these pages, so
I decided to scale it up. Today I launch Moonstats.com, which is an easy to
use cryptocurrency price tracker aimed at basic crypto users.

I’d love to hear HN’s opinion on this thing. All suggestions and feedback is
much appreciated.

